# Stitches in Knee-How long to recover?



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

I fell Saturday and manage to fall on a pointy hateful rock:madman: 

It put a small deep hole on my right knee on top. Just a few stitches nothing major, no broken bones. Doctor says leave stitches in for 10 days. Boyfriend thinks he can probably remove them sooner. I'm just wondering how long before I can get back on the bike. We were thinking about putting my road bike on the trainer and in a few days and doing some spinning. Its still pretty puffy but, alot better then yesterday. 

Anyone ever have a similar injury?


----------



## Modlra (Jun 2, 2008)

Bikergal said:


> I fell Saturday and manage to fall on a pointy hateful rock:madman:
> 
> It put a small deep hole on my right knee on top. Just a few stitches nothing major, no broken bones. Doctor says leave stitches in for 10 days. Boyfriend thinks he can probably remove them sooner. I'm just wondering how long before I can get back on the bike. We were thinking about putting my road bike on the trainer and in a few days and doing some spinning. Its still pretty puffy but, alot better then yesterday.
> 
> Anyone ever have a similar injury?


Is your boyfriend an MD? If not, go with Dr's advice. Any laceration in an area where the skin has to stretch in activity does take time to heal properly. Removing the sutures too early can allow the wound to reopen, and I am pretty sure you don't want that!

That said, I had brain aneurysm surgery in June of '97--asked the neurosurgeon how long before I could ride--he recommended waiting 6 weeks (the normal time for bone -- in this case the section of skull they had to open up -- to knit properly), but I cheated, 4 weeks later, strapped on the helmet, went for an easy ride on pavement! That was me, and probably a bit stupid too.

Modlra


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

Modlra said:


> Is your boyfriend an MD? If not, go with Dr's advice. Any laceration in an area where the skin has to stretch in activity does take time to heal properly. Removing the sutures too early can allow the wound to reopen, and I am pretty sure you don't want that!
> 
> That said, I had brain aneurysm surgery in June of '97--asked the neurosurgeon how long before I could ride--he recommended waiting 6 weeks (the normal time for bone -- in this case the section of skull they had to open up -- to knit properly), but I cheated, 4 weeks later, strapped on the helmet, went for an easy ride on pavement! That was me, and probably a bit stupid too.
> 
> Modlra


He was a pre-med student for few years up until he himself had a major bike accident that included reconstructure of his left shoulder. Doctor said 10 days, I generally heal pretty quickly. Your right though I don't want to reopen that wound. It already sucks.


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

Bikergal said:


> I fell Saturday and manage to fall on a pointy hateful rock:madman:
> 
> It put a small deep hole on my right knee on top. Just a few stitches nothing major, no broken bones. Doctor says leave stitches in for 10 days. Boyfriend thinks he can probably remove them sooner. I'm just wondering how long before I can get back on the bike. We were thinking about putting my road bike on the trainer and in a few days and doing some spinning. Its still pretty puffy but, alot better then yesterday.
> 
> Anyone ever have a similar injury?


You're gonna trust the advice of your BF and the crazies on MTBR over a Dr? 

Go ahead and take the stiches out now. Cover with a band aid, or even superglue will work. Get back on the trainer immediately! Hop on the bike in a few days. You will survive. May get a slight infection, but nothing some antibiotics won't cure. Plus it'll leave a nasty scar. But hey, why wait 10 whole days?

Discalimer: I'm not a Dr. and take no responsibility.


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

tlg said:


> You're gonna trust the advice of your BF and the crazies on MTBR over a Dr?
> 
> Go ahead and take the stiches out now. Cover with a band aid, or even superglue will work. Get back on the trainer immediately! Hop on the bike in a few days. You will survive. May get a slight infection, but nothing some antibiotics won't cure. Plus it'll leave a nasty scar. But hey, why wait 10 whole days?
> 
> Discalimer: I'm not a Dr. and take no responsibility.


No, I trust the doctor and people that have had similar injuries. I'm just not a very patience person. I planned to race and second race is in two weeks. Kinda bummed that I probably won't be able to race!


----------



## tekkamaki (Mar 3, 2007)

I just tore a deep 4 inch long gash in the back of my leg yesterday on my chainring (above the ankle and below the calf) the doc has OKed me to go bike racing this weekend with the 9 stitches in. I promised that I will wrap it tight and keep and eye on it. If I feel them pulling I have gotta stop. 

This is in a spot the does not bend however and he did the stitches induvidually so if one tears the rest will not unravel. 

I would take more time off with stitches in the knee where we all do a bunch of bending.

Maybe I'm nuts but Im going to go for it.

Did they tell you to use Hydrogen Peroxide? The ER told me to then I found out from my doc that it really slows healing, and should be avoided after day 2.


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

tekkamaki said:


> I just tore a deep 4 inch long gash in the back of my leg yesterday on my chainring (above the ankle and below the calf) the doc has OKed me to go bike racing this weekend with the 9 stitches in. I promised that I will wrap it tight and keep and eye on it. If I feel them pulling I have gotta stop.
> 
> This is in a spot the does not bend however and he did the stitches induvidually so if one tears the rest will not unravel.
> 
> ...


Ouch, your injury sounds worse then mine. I'm going to get on the trainer today and see how I feel. The knee is doing great! It's the muscles around the knee bone that are alittle tight. We will see how it goes once I get on the trainer. I'm still planning on racing on the 14th! :thumbsup:

Oh I only used Hydrogen Peroxide the first two days, didn't need to use it after that. I heal pretty quickly it seems so no need to use it.

Good luck on your leg!


----------

